

Justin.TV’s new Android app in beta next week;  iPhone app hits 1.5M downloads - abstractbill
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/30/exclusive-justin-tvs-new-android-app-iphone-app-hits-1-5m-downloads-video/

======
ashishbharthi
I think they have got very efficiently implemented streaming video app. I have
hardly noticed any buffering even over AT&T's 3G! Congrats to the JTV team!

------
gxs
I use justin.tv quite a bit. Mostly to watch Laker games since I live in
Berkeley atm. This means that next week, I'll be able to catch Laker games on
my HTC incredible that I just got yesterday. Sweet.

It never ceases to amaze me how a small startup can deliver exactly what I
need, and in this case at the cost of a few measly ads that I happily click
every now and then. The NBAs implementation is garbage and the mobile part is
nonexistent.

I know it's not the most legitimate way to watch games, but if they NBA
offered a quality product, I would happily pay for it.

------
lanstein
How serendipitous - I was just wondering when or if they were coming out with
an app last night :)

